# openoffice på svenska?

## niad

nu när jag väl fått in openoffice och det fungerar så undrar jag om jag kan ställa in det så att jag får svenska språket istället för engelska. finns det svensk ordlista för stavning t.ex.?

----------

## Raniz

Openoffice.org finns bara på svenska i version 1.0.1  :Sad: 

Däremot kan du ta hem ordlistor och annat här

----------

## monotux

om du har kompilerat skiten själv ska man kunna välja språk - så var det iaf med openoffice-ximian, om man kompilerade in det från början...

----------

## Youda

```
LANGUAGE=SWED emerge openoffice
```

  :Idea: 

----------

## ted

 *Youda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LANGUAGE=SWED emerge openoffice
> ```
> ...

 

Virker dette? I mitt tilfelle LANGUAGE=NO(?)

----------

## kallamej

Verkar inte finnas en norsk inställning.

----------

## ted

 :Sad: 

----------

## qwaazy

Skolelinux-folka har oversatt til nynorsk, men jeg har ikke funnet ut hvordan jeg kan få tak i den, eller bruke det for den saks skyld.

----------

## kallamej

Den som söker finner, men det verkar inte finnas en norsk linuxversion av 1.1 än.

----------

## jonasmattsson

> #LANGUAGE=SWED emerge openoffice-ximian <  fungerade inte för mig. verkar som att ebuild-scriptet inte klarade av att se detta gav mig bara felmeddelanden hela tiden.

löste detta genom ett fulhack  :Wink:  .   skrev om ebuild:en så att den inte läste $LANGUAGE utan bara satte svenska direkt. 

```
set_languages () {

LANGNO=46; LANGNAME=SWED; LFULLNAME=Swedish;

}
```

----------

